# Fishing Depth



## Spanky45 (May 17, 2008)

Am looking to hook up some nice sized grouper. What depth should I be fishing this time of year? And I would be eternally grateful if you would PM me with some GPS coordinates for grouper. I promise not to share this info.


----------

